# Let’s See Those Beautiful Blanket Backs!



## HopeforGermanshepherds (Jul 21, 2017)

Here My Baby Boy Hasn’t Change Much Lol


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

One of my rescues, Ranger Aragorn. Rescued from life on the end of an 8 foot chain... Lived to be 14 years old, and dearly missed!


----------



## Rey (May 16, 2017)

Shams at 9 months. Not sure if he is a blanket back!


----------



## RuthArt (Oct 25, 2017)

oh yes, I'll show my girl off whenever I can

Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki


----------



## konathegsd (Dec 3, 2016)

My blanket back


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

Please show pictures of blanket back vs sadle back. Some of these look like black and tans.


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

Nurse Bishop said:


> Please show pictures of blanket back vs sadle back. Some of these look like black and tans.


Both blanket backs and saddle backs are black and tans.


----------



## konathegsd (Dec 3, 2016)

Yeah some of these pics def are saddle backs


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I've had a few over the years. :grin2:


----------



## RuthArt (Oct 25, 2017)

which ones are saddlebacks? I don't see any

ok, perhaps you are talking about mine, I was told a long time
ago by the breeder that she was a blanket because the black
went all the way up the back of her neck. But upon
doing a search on Google, I see that the black should also
extend down the thighs and Wiena did not have that.
I'm sorry I added the pictures.


----------



## konathegsd (Dec 3, 2016)

RuthArt said:


> which ones are saddlebacks? I don't see any
> 
> ok, perhaps you are talking about mine, I was told a long time
> ago by the breeder that she was a blanket because the black
> ...


Don’t be sorry! I enjoyed seeing your pics ! Your dog is beautiful and your photos really made me smile!









You can see what a strong bond you guys have just from the pictures! May not be a blanket back but I’m glad you shared !


----------



## JaxsMom (Dec 31, 2017)

My love


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

konathegsd said:


> Yeah some of these pics def are saddle backs


OK. Thats what I thought.


----------



## milaneechan (Dec 29, 2015)

I always love an excuse to share pictures of my boy!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Karat a blanket black. In the winter Karat was darker and the black on his legs became darker on his legs in the winter.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Luna has a saddle pattern. The black does not extend to the shoulders or back thighs.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

